# Anyone from Aberystwyth?



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

I've been following the girls from the Dyfed section, but most of you seem to be from Pembrokeshire and I feel a bit left out in Aberystwyth     Was wondering if theres anyone near to me who would want to meet up for a coffee and a chat 

Lisa xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I live in clunderwen so not far

where you having your treatment


----------



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi Kara76

I'm having tx at the RSH (Shrewsbury) this time as doing egg share and fancied a change of clinic.

Had 4 IUI's at singleton in swansea then my first IVF last year at Cromwell Cardiff they're aftercare is awful.  The follow-up apnt after my BFN was a waste of time, was in and out within 5mins, i couldn't understand the foreign nurse, never saw the consultant once and was never offered counselling all the time we were there    

Sorry if it sounds negative, I have heard they've moved the unit or improved it now so hopefully things will improve in the future.  

Where are you having tx x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

god your follow up didn;t sound good at all

i have my tx at caru in cardiff now ivf wales and they are lovely...

i have never been to the cromwell centre....

how you feeling about your ivf?

sorry to hear of your lose, it hurts doesn't it

do they know why you can not concieve?


----------



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks kara, its seems such a long time ago that i had my m/c and i can't dwell on it, instead i'm looking ahead with    to the next load of jabbing and scans   

Sorry to hear about your long journey, its great you're giving it another go and not givng up  

I had my tx in CARU cardiff as well, I didn't mean the cromwell i'm getting mixed up with the cromwell in swansea where i had one of my IUI's   Must have gone there at a bad time maybe   Most of the nurses were great just the odd one let down the whole experience unfortunately.  

Feeling quite positive about my next ride on the ivf rollercoater, d/r in about 2wks but its a long d/r for about a month b4 i have my baseline scan but at least i won't have to worry above scans etc over xmas    and I can have the odd drinkypoos.  

When do you start d/r?

Lisa x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah caru have updated everything and i have to admit iui was a little bit crap, but the ivf and fet i have had there were great and each follow up last for 45mins plus, iui is so hit and miss really

i m the same as you and do not dwell on my loses, if anything i try and think of it as a postive sign.

did you have your ivf at caru?
im surprised they were not good with you, wonder why that was.....


----------

